# Platy Behavior~



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have 3 platy in a 10 gallon aquarium. Two females and one male. Temp is 78-80 degrees, ammonia is 0ppm, nitrites is 0ppm, nitrates is 5-10ppm and pH is 8.0. I have a AC20 on the tank.

My platy have been happily swimming along until about 2 days ago. One of my females started hiding and coming out every now and then to eat or just swim around. normally they are all very active and only slow down at night to rest.

Well both females look pregnant ~ but I have never had a fish that had babies so i am certainly no expert. This pass week i have noticed dark spots above their anal fins. I am not sure if the hiding female platy is ready to have babies or what..

Another curious thing i noticed moments ago is that when the hiding female comes out the male will slowly ease up to her and his top fin will be laid down.

I hope she isn't sick. I am trying not to worry and wait and see...


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I know this post is almost a month old. I am surprised no one has responded. I have a tank full of platy's. I have fry being born all the time. They can have 50+ babies at a time, so I let them have the fry in my main big tank. I would be really overrun if didn't do that. 
My females hide from my males all the time. She isn't sick. (with no picture I am just telling you what mine do) They just get tired of the males constantly bothering them. They will. If I can catch the males I put them in my small tank for a couple of days. Just to give the females a break. 
I constantly have females pregnant, they look like they are going to burst. I have lots of cover for the fry to escape to. I just look in my front corner grassy stuff and sure enough there they are again. My last batch has 2 fry ready to come out and join the world. Looks like a couple of Blue's. 
The males will look like that sometimes when they are " courting " the females. Constantly trying to mate. 
I gave my daughter a couple of pregnant females, well which I thought. That was 3 months ago. The are still fat and no babies. That is just fine for her....LOL
By now if your females were pregnant they have probly had the babies by now. Mine are never predictible, 30 days, 45 days. Every 28 days is supposed to be the norm for platy's. I through that number out the window a long time ago. I never know when they are going to pop. The flat bottom bellies, dark spots, hiding, stop eating, etc. They are as unpredictable as humans. I think worse....LOL

I have rambled, hopefully I made a little scense.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The drooping dorsal is like the guy spit slicking his hair down to approach a woman in a bar. It doesn't always work, but they sure keep trying. It's one of the courtship dance moves they share with swordtails.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

That helps a lot ..thanks


----------

